# WIP Imperial Leviathan



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Couple of wip shots of my leviathan for Apoc. Based off a Matorro RC 1:16th sturmtiger. Seemed to be the perfect model to base it off. Already had the massive superstructure and siege gun. Add sponsons etc and it is most of the way there. Gave it a quick spray of black primer. Still much work to do though


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Funnily enough, it looks a bit too small ;D The Leviathan is described to have the main cannon wide enough to fit 4 Leman Russ in the barrel ;D

Regardless, looks awesome! I love it. +Rep.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I went off the scale and desctiption in the BOLS Lords of Battle V2 minidex which is about 5 rhino's in length. Any bigger and it would have been too much to move around.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very cool conversion. Still looks like a Sturmtiger, but man, looks massive enough to me with that figure sitting there perched on it. Have some rep man, well deserved!


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

Looks great +rep. always good to see an unusual large project.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting project, it is a bit small to my eye but then so is the FW Warhound and its about right by that.

Look forward to seeing the paint.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah a bit small, but the sturmtiger really is nice plattform for it. keep going, looks nice so far.. :so_happy:


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice choice of chasis' for the build! What scale is it the original model?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks so cool man keep up the good work


----------

